# Trademarks



## cromag (May 22, 2013)

Do a lot of teams trademark their team names and logos? From what I have seen on uspto site it may cost $400-600


----------



## kathrynn (May 22, 2013)

At the last 2 comps that I have attended about 75% of them do.  They don't want their name to be used elsewhere.

Kat


----------

